# icons on desktop will not open



## goldinvest (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have prety much the same problems than in this tread but I use *Win7*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rking-properly-how-can-i-fix-this-468633.html

When i try to open any icon on my screen I get chose a program to open it /*browse*.. 

The problem ocured whan I tryed to doawnload an program that was usualy automaticly downloded whit java witch is obviously needed to.
So I downloded java extra and had realy broblems to download it whit java. 
While I chosen (browsed it whit java) my desktop icons instantly showd up like java logo's. 
Now I can't open any of my icons on the *dasktop* and *start* boton and i get to chose witch program to use to open it.... :4-dontkno

(_i noticed that java was instailed in c/win/sistem32 and on an other location to_)

Any ideas how to fix it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried system restore to a point prior to installing the java software


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have corrupted your file associations run this .zip file and right click on the returned .reg file select "merge" restart your computer.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83453&d=1292112922


----------



## goldinvest (Jan 24, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried system restore to a point prior to installing the java software


when I try to go to:
_Start/programs/accessories/system tools/system restore_

The system restor icon is also white (blanc) so I can't open it.
Is there any other option to run *system restore?*


----------



## goldinvest (Jan 24, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, you have corrupted your file associations run this .zip file and right click on the returned .reg file select "merge" restart your computer.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83453&d=1292112922


 
unziped the file right clicked on the Default_ICO icon and clicked *merge* but it still don't work after restarting computer.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-



> The system restore icon is also white (blank) so I can't open it.
> Is there any other option to run *system restore?*


Depending on your system, you may be able to use system restore from the "repair your computer" option when you tap F8 on start up.

Another way is if you have an installation or recovery disk, which will also allow you to access system restore. (from the installation disk, you have to press "repair my computer", which is on the same screen as the "install now" button.)

Regards,

Mark


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, system restore is unlikely to help by now, (ERUNT) on the other hand would have you back up and running. You will need to follow the advice here, does not matter if you run the .Ico fix again. Follow the instructions one at a time between reboots.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-exes-are-changed-to-default-icon-535087.html


----------



## goldinvest (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, I tryed this on start up and it's fixed now. TY ray: ray: ray:


Depending on your system, you may be able to use system restore from the "repair your computer" option when you tap F8 on start up.


----------

